# somebody has to be fishing!



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

le's hear it fols...cod, ling, seabas, pollock...whatever. The place is devoid of current reports!


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I haven't had a chance to get out the past week. I am planning on getting out either tomorrow or Thursday to Belmar. I will post the result once I arrive.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks!. Myself and a friend are planning for next wed on the gambler. 7 am departure. Will post results here also


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

What kind of fish will you be targeting on the Gambler?


----------



## one more (Sep 19, 2006)

*no fish*

 stay away from the silverfox, nobody hooked up on my last trip.11/26/06


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

That's about it. I haven't heard anything from the surf, piers nad jetties. Seems everything has moved offshore.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

KT,

the trip is billed as a ling(red hake) and cod trip. I suspect that the target species may change if no ling or cod are located, which is ok with me. Should be no trouble finding ling, but the cod stocks are still depleted. We leave at 7 am on wed on the Gambler out of point pleasant. 
Return at 5 pm.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*Ok I,ll Talk*

fish almost everday even if its only for a 1/2 hr. or so.
yesterday i got lucky  
hit the beach front after droppin the kid of at school and got in to the shorts as soon as i started.
8 fish in 1&1/2 hrs.
as i was cheching biat on one rod and it was almost all the way in.
when i got a hit on the other rod.
stuck the first rod backin the spike.
an other nice fat short. as i was releasing it the rod i was checking the bait on (that was on more then 30 feet out)
bent in half to my supprize it was a nice fat 33 1/3 in. bass. first keeper of 07 
those short trips just for the hail of it payed off.
all fish where on salted clam that been in the back of the truck for weeks


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Al

Great story! thanks


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sounds like they were starving according to the bait describtion.What was in their guts?
Good going.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Way to go Al*

Right palce, right time. Congrats.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*right place right time*

you got that right its the second time this fall its happend that way.
dirtyhand you would be supprized how they keep 
if you salt them wright and keep en cool.
only one keeper it had three crabs
and what looked silversides-spearing.
maybe sand eels . not sure they where mush:--| :--|


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

bump^


----------

